
Why The Boycott Apple Movement Matters; Why It's Not Dumb - Muktware - macco
http://www.muktware.com/3871/why-boycott-apple-movement-matters-why-its-not-dumb?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+muktware%2Ffeeds+%28Muktware+Feeds%29&utm_content=Google+Reader
======
shadesandcolour
I have so many issues with this post I barely even want to respond. The
movement is dumb, plain and simple. The idea that anyone is going to boycott
apple because some android users on google plus started a "movement" is
ridiculous. The only people taking up the cry of #BoycottApple are people that
are android users who wouldn't buy something from Apple in the first place.

Every sentence of this article is inflammatory. Claiming that Apple thinks
that they won't be able to innovate is laughable . Apple slow plays features,
they do it they way that they want to.

If you're going to talk about the number of things that Apple stole from
Android you should probably mention the other side of this two way street.

I suggest that the author step outside the echo chamber that is the tech media
and ask anyone if they know who Apple is suing or who is suing them. Ask them
if they care that Apple is suing people over stupid patents. Ask them what
their next phone is going to be.

